# What sound do wood ducks make??



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a wood duck call, i unno how to use it. normally i pur in to it,just wondering if there is anymore.help please?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Tweet - Tweet - Tweet!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

lol.................thats gunna help :splat:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.ducks.org/waterfowling/calli ... g_tips.asp
This might help with any other calling questions. Good luck :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They do NOT respond to calling down here.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ouch..................When you shoot 'em!! :lol:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Ouch..................When you shoot 'em!!


I was gonna say, "Splash"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thud.....When they hit the field, not the water!! :wink:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

blow into it like another duck call. Its usaully the same. Or you can read the directions :wink:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

duckduck...goose! said:


> I have a wood duck call, i unno how to use it. normally i pur in to it,just wondering if there is anymore.help please?


The make a realy strange sound for a duck. Somepeople say it sounds like a pintail somewhat. An old trick I read about in years past is to glew 2 bottle caps together and make a small hole in them. Then blow on it and it makes a sound like that of a woodduck. Not sure how big of a hole all i know is that a woodduck sounds like somthing that should have been on jerassic park.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.haydels.com/media/SOUNDS/mp3_SOUNDS/W-81.mp3

This sounds pretty close to me. What brand of call did you get?

Here is the link for the call.
http://www.haydels.com/pages/watfowl.calls/wp-05.html


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Tahnks Goldy's Pal that sounds really good. COOL! I like it You could probably just whistle it through your mouth :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The hens make a type of squeal.


----------



## Kyle B (Oct 18, 2005)

The Haydel's link is the sound you are going for. My opinion has always been that I am not trying to "work" them in like Mallards or Gaddies, but more just to get their attention and get them to swing by.


----------



## greentimber_hunter (Feb 3, 2006)

haydels is a local company here where i live. in fact its the only office they have i think. that link is not close but the real deal. but dont look for a good response just a second look. better takem their or you wont get another shot most times. but the real deal is if u woried about woodducks your hunting the wrong hole find the big ducks the woodducks should just be a bonus good luck


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

We killed 150 woodies this season, they smartened up toward the end of the season and skirted the hole more. We may have killed 200 but I know 150 is safe to say easily. I did get one banded male which was banded 4 miles from my house! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

had a flock come into the decoys this season for the first time ever, and me and buddy both limited out on beautiful males. they were making high pitched "tweet" sounds like coming out of a whistle. they are very uncommon where we hunt but i manage to have one on the wall and two in the freezer. awesome experience is all can say.


----------

